# Went to Munich - It was shut.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

You gotta laugh, 

My wife was having serious withdrawal symptoms from the lack of retail therapy on our travels. We'd been staying at Garmisch-Partenkirchen for a few days and decided to head up to Munich.
We stayed on the stellplatz at FC Bayern Munich and travelled into the city on the U-Bahn. Arriving at Marienplatz in the centre we bobbed our head above ground to find Munich was closed for the day.

We'd arrived on Fathers Day which is on a Thursday and is a national holiday and an excuse for a long weekend at home. I had to laugh, several hundred tourists looking around for a place hoping to buy a postcard or a bratwurst on a bun and all they could do was window shopping.

Fortunately, my day wasn't ruined, we hopped back on the U-bahn and I treated my wife to a trip around the BMW museum.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*BMW museum*

:lol: I'm sure that's all she had really wanted to see all along.


----------

